# Hacer un generador de pulsos descendente hasta 0 Hz



## Yambcn (May 29, 2008)

Necesito crear un clock con una frecuencia inicial X que vaya disminuyendo( divisor de frecuencias) hasta llegar a 0 Hz, con electronica digital, mediante un 555 y un multiplexor. 
Alguien podria ayudarme?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 29, 2008)

Lo que pides es un VCO, normalmente lo que se hace es utilizar un generador de onda triangular o uno de diente de sierra segun el caso de baja frecuencia, pocos Hz.

La señal triangular se conecta a un VCO (oscilador controlado por tension) como pueda ser un 555 a trabes de la pàtilla 5.


Mirate el datasheet del 555,  me parece que es el del 556 (2555 en un unico encapsulado)

El generador de onda triangular es tomando la tension en el condensador y controlando el segundo 555 por la patilla 5


----------



## Yambcn (May 29, 2008)

Entonces seria utilizando los 2 555 en modo astable? Otra duda que tendria seria si al llegar a 0 Hz se detendria el generador de pulsos o al contrario seguiria generando ( Necesito que se detenga).
PD: Anteriormente intente realizarlo descargando un condensador conectado a un seguidor de tension y este a la patilla 5 del 555 pero no me salio de forma correcta.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 29, 2008)

No se para ya que no existe 0Hz.

Creo que te falla el concepto y es que el concepto es el concepto.....

Explicame mejor el proyecto, ya que si se para a 0Hz quien lo arranca...
0Hz que son 1 seg, 2 seg...horas...






Otro integrado que te puede servir como VCO es el cd4046 con mejor calidad y menos problemas.

Para detener simplemente utiliza un comparador para que a una determinada tension bloquee el sistema. El bloqueo se puede hacer de muchas formas por ejemplo forzando el generador de diente de sierra a un estado logico mediante un diodo o un transistor.


----------



## Yambcn (May 29, 2008)

El proyecto se basa en diseñar una ruleta digital, tengo todo diseñado excepto la señal del clock, que tiene que representar el movimiento de la bola en los LED's, por tanto esta debe ir descendiendo hasta pararse. 
Gracias.


----------

